
Android's new bottom navigation - tangue
https://www.google.com/design/spec/components/bottom-navigation.html
======
creshal
So they're finally acknowledging that people have been porting over iOS apps
with bottom navigation for half a decade now?

------
tangue
I love it and hope the physical buttons will disappear from Android phones (or
just one with a predictable result when pressed like the Iphone)

------
th0br0
Finally. This is so much more intuitive than the slide-in menu in my opinion.

